# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  تمرين المريخ الاخير لمواجهة نيل الحصاحيصا ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ادى فريق المريخ تمرينه الاخير لمواجهة نيل الحصاحيصا فى الاسبوع الحادى عشر للدورى الممتاز حيث شارك جميع اللاعبين وغاب عنه بله جابر ورمضان عجب للاصابة والحضرى المتغيب منذ فترة كما حضر فيصل موسى وعلاء الدين يوسف ولم يشاركا فى التمرين ..
اشتمل التمرين على تدريبات لياقة مختفة لفترة بسيطة ثم تمريرات قصيرة بالكرة فى دائرة ضيقة ثم تدريبات على التسديد من مختلف الاتجاهات والمواقع والتدريب على الكرات المعكوسة والضربات الثابتة ..
استمر التمرين لمدة ساعة ونصف .. 
يذكر ان مدرب الحراس اخض الحراس الثلاثة لتدريبات عنيفة استمرت لساعة ونصف  ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اها وتانى 
ما تحرق روحنا وتفوت
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو ابداع

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

اها وتانى 
ما تحرق روحنا وتفوت





عاد نان الشبكة نسويلها شنووووو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب ميدو ابداع





يديك العافية ي حبيب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلم يا ميدو على هذه الروائع .
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

عاد نان الشبكة نسويلها شنووووو ؟؟



برسل ليك كونتكت الثريا 
بنفع معاك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا حبيب و ماعدمناك 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*عمل عظيم من مريخاب اونلاين و برعاية صحيفة الزعيم . للعمل على إعادة الجماهير الى المدرجات .
و على جمهور الصفوة أن يعلموا أن عقاب الفريق بهذه الطريق ليس في مصلحة الفريق . و أن اللاعبين 
ليس هم كل السبب في الحصل .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كولا دائماً في الموعد . . . يديك العافية
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

تسلم يا ميدو على هذه الروائع .




يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

* وينه مكسيم ياكولا نسينا صورته


*

----------


## رشيدي

* وينه مكسيم ياكولا نسينا صورته


*

----------


## بحاري

*متين  ننزل صور  عرسك  ..!
ربنا يحفظك ويغطيك  ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

عاد نان الشبكة نسويلها شنووووو ؟؟





نان ده منو ياميدو ؟؟؟؟
بيلعب في المريخ وللا شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 وينه مكسيم ياكولا نسينا صورته







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

متين  ننزل صور  عرسك  ..!
ربنا يحفظك ويغطيك  ..




مش كل زول بيدوهو رخصة عريس ياحبيب
لازم نوافق اولا ونجيز رخصته
انت قايله هامله كده

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

متين  ننزل صور  عرسك  ..!
ربنا يحفظك ويغطيك  ..



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد طول عمر 
رجاءا يا بحارى ما تتريق
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


مش كل زول بيدوهو رخصة عريس ياحبيب
لازم نوافق اولا ونجيز رخصته
انت قايله هامله كده





يعنى لازم تعملوا  ليهو امتحانات قُدرات يا كسلاوى ..؟

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد طول عمر 
رجاءا يا بحارى ما تتريق



هو  ميدو  ده  في تريقة معاهو  ..
تتريق  بي جاى  .. 
يجيب ليك لقطة  بي جاى  !!
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*سيد المتابعه ياميدو تستاهل اسم اونلاين(ميدو اونلاين)تسلم حبيبنا
النصر للنا غاد باذن الله
*

----------


## KING1

*مشكووووووووووووووور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*تشكر ميدو ما عدمناك.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تسلم يا حبيب و ماعدمناك 



يديك العافية ي شيخ طارق 

وليك وحشة والله
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بحاري وابن ادريس اصبروا لي لما ادخل باللابتوب الا تتطفشوا من البوست دا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

متين  ننزل صور  عرسك  ..!
ربنا يحفظك ويغطيك  ..



بعد ما يرجع البطارية
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم الايادي ياميدو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

متين  ننزل صور  عرسك  ..!
ربنا يحفظك ويغطيك  ..



قررييييييييب ان شاء الله
اللهم امييين 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



نان ده منو ياميدو ؟؟؟؟
بيلعب في المريخ وللا شنو ؟؟؟



هههه دا بلعب فى المجلس خخخخخخخخخخخ







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


مش كل زول بيدوهو رخصة عريس ياحبيب
لازم نوافق اولا ونجيز رخصته
انت قايله هامله كده





ههههههه خليتها ليك قال رخصة قال 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد طول عمر 
رجاءا يا بحارى ما تتريق












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


يعنى لازم تعملوا  ليهو امتحانات قُدرات يا كسلاوى ..؟




انت امتحنت متين ؟؟ ما طوالى من الاساس ودوك الجامعة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

هو  ميدو  ده  في تريقة معاهو  ..
تتريق  بي جاى  .. 
يجيب ليك لقطة  بي جاى  !!












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz4545a
					

سيد المتابعه ياميدو تستاهل اسم اونلاين(ميدو اونلاين)تسلم حبيبنا
النصر للنا غاد باذن الله



تسلم يا عبد العزيز المحظور ديمة 

+

وينك يا رجل يا زواااااااااااااااااااااااااغ 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

مشكووووووووووووووور يا زعيم



تسلم يا كنغ 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

تشكر ميدو ما عدمناك.



تثلم يا رئيس حزب الكمش والمفاريك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

بعد ما يرجع البطارية





رجعت زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

تسلم الايادي ياميدو





يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*شكرا على هذه المتابعة
ومريخنا العظيم دايما فووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------

